# URL for file on Sourceforge



## balanga (Mar 26, 2020)

Is there any way to get a URL for a file on Sourceforge? 

I want to retrieve a file from Sourceforge via a script but using Sourceforge seems to require interactive use. Is there any way to get the actual remote location of a file being downloaded?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 26, 2020)

Have a look at /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk, sourceforge is listed there. The pattern is this:

```
.for p in https http
MASTER_SITE_SOURCEFORGE+= ${p}://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/%SUBDIR%/
.for m in excellmedia freefr jaist kent nchc \
    netcologne netix superb-dca2 superb-sea2 ufpr vorboss
MASTER_SITE_SOURCEFORGE+= ${p}://${m}.dl.sourceforge.net/project/%SUBDIR%/
.endfor
.endfor
```
with SUBDIR replaced like this:

```
${PORTNAME:tl}/${PORTNAME:tl}/${PORTVERSION}
```

So, to download e.g. FooBar-1.0.tar.gz from a Sourceforge mirror, the following would be a valid URL:

```
http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/foobar/foobar/1.0/FooBar-1.0.tar.gz
```


----------



## balanga (Mar 26, 2020)

Further to your suggestion I got as far as 

http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/clonezilla/clonezilla_live_stable/2.6.1-25/

I am actually looking for clonezilla-live-2.6.5-21-amd64.zip which I can download going through the Sourceforge website, but have not managed to find a direct link to this version.


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2020)

pyret said:


> Clonezilla iso


If you are familiar with Clonezilla you might want to have a look at how to build a Clonezilla USB boot stick from FreeBSD ...Thread 74691


----------

